# I want to pump myself to make myself look pregnant.



## lakii (Sep 7, 2008)

So I have this air pump, for basketballs and soccer balls. I have no tube. Do i need one? I tried sticking it (the pump) in my rectum but it didn't work. So I guess i do need the tube. Thoughts or suggestions?

When I do inflate my abdomen it can be deflated right?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 7, 2008)

In this case, an abdominal deflation would be called a "fart".


----------



## lakii (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh. Never done it before... didn't kno that


----------



## gnoom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd swallow a soccer ball - or insert it ractally and inflate it then.

But personally i would drink a lot of beer, and like a girl i would have a pregnant looking belly and big boobs (but also talk a lot of nonsense).


----------



## Risible (Sep 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> In this case, an abdominal deflation would be called a "fart".



Hehe. "Quality of _clientele_..." Didn't know you was in the pump biz, my man.  _Air_ pump biz.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

*subscribed* :blink:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

*shakes head* there truly are no words...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2008)

Billy Barty is on TV, much more entertaining than this


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

I pump myself when I *don't* want someone looking pregnant...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Billy Barty is on TV, much more entertaining than this



Cool! My favorite was when Billy played Gwildar on Masters of the Universe!








You get your vids together and I'll get mine and we can have a Billy Barty party!



.... I'm getting pumped up all ready, look at my tummy I think it's starting to show!


*pfffffft*

...dang, that didn't last long.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2008)

Please post pics... or a YouTube video (with a link to same),would be awesome. THanks  
What would be really great is if you started over, start the video when you are actually trying to get just the pump into the ole brown eye and go from there. This is gonna be friggin great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
All kidding aside, make sure you anchor yourself to something, because I saw Bugs Bunny do this (not rectally though, don't know if it makes a difference), and he took off like a hot air balloon. So please be careful.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Cool! My favorite was when Billy played Gwildar on Masters of the Universe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha remember the kids reaction when Gwildor walks in with his momma's clothes on?

"What the hell is that????"


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

"The food is good, but why is it on these little sticks?"


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2008)

Victim said:


> "The food is good, but why is it on these little sticks?"



ahahahahahahahahahahahaha so much better than this thread

Masters of the Universe > Air Inflation


----------



## lakii (Sep 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Please post pics... or a YouTube video (with a link to same),would be awesome. THanks
> What would be really great is if you started over, start the video when you are actually trying to get just the pump into the ole brown eye and go from there. This is gonna be friggin great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All kidding aside, make sure you anchor yourself to something, because I saw Bugs Bunny do this (not rectally though, don't know if it makes a difference), and he took off like a hot air balloon. So please be careful.



Thanks for actually answering my question!!! Bugs Bunny is actually a cartoon not sure if you know.

Another thing; if i make it poke out too far it will cause stretch marks right? I love stretch marks!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, all kidding aside again....You really should rethink what you are trying to do here. I don't think the body responds well to air being forced into the rectum. Serious injury could be the end result. If you don't believe me, read this... DON'T FORCE AIR INTO YOUR RECTUM!!!! Actually, the words FORCE and RECTUM shouldn't even be used in the same paragraph. Granted you probably would cut one awesome fart, but I don't think the human body is actually designed for inflation. So please, get your big belly and stretch marks the old fashioned way and just eat a lot. 
Oh and I grew up watching Bugs Bunny, so yes, I'm well aware that he is a cartoon. Now click your heels 3 times and repeat, "I will not pump air into my rectum."


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, this is on the weight board (for now anyways) so I can say...

Dude, are you crazy?? Seriously, you put a pump in your rectum!??!

Blackjack, where are you with that GIF man, hurry up!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

You know you're on the internet far too much when you know there are news stories like this...

http://www.citizen.co.za/index/article.aspx?pDesc=58439,1,22

I thought this thread was a hilarious joke, and I will continue to hope this. FOREVER.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 9, 2008)

ok yuo guuuys come on teh wait board and all you evar do is put poeppel dpwn and its not very niice so plese juat go away just my 2 sense 

eat up :eat2:


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ok yuo guuuys come on teh wait board and all you evar do is put poeppel dpwn and its not very niice so plese juat go away just my 2 sense
> 
> eat up :eat2:



How much thought did you have to put into that post XD It's almost perfect!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 9, 2008)

You might want to head over to Expansion Mansion - as you've probably figured, you won't get much help here.


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ok yuo guuuys come on teh wait board and all you evar do is put poeppel dpwn and its not very niice so plese juat go away just my 2 sense
> 
> eat up :eat2:



I actually do think I love you.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ok yuo guuuys come on teh wait board and all you evar do is put poeppel dpwn and its not very niice so plese juat go away just my 2 sense
> 
> eat up :eat2:




LMAO genius!!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I actually do think I love you.



Hey..i said that to him first a few threads ago


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 9, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> How much thought did you have to put into that post XD It's almost perfect!



Honestly .. okay .. it's not really .. well, I didn't come up with it.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO...even funnier ya copy cat!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Honestly .. okay .. it's not really .. well, I didn't come up with it.



Good damn need to spread my rep around >_<

That is absolute genius!


----------



## Victim (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it too! The power of humor is amazing. An insightful post might get you 2 or 3 good reps, but a great joke gets you a lot more. Just proof that a good laugh can say a lot.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> *You know you're on the internet far too much when you know there are news stories like this...
> *
> http://www.citizen.co.za/index/article.aspx?pDesc=58439,1,22
> 
> I thought this thread was a hilarious joke, and I will continue to hope this. FOREVER.



Actually, according to yahoo, I was only on for .20 seconds  I originally thought it was a joke too until I got the response to my first reply.


----------



## lakii (Sep 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok, this is on the weight board (for now anyways) so I can say...
> 
> *Dude,* are you crazy?? Seriously, you put a pump in your rectum!??!



Alright first of all, I ain't no dude, I'm a girl!!  So are you friggin crazy!!



daddyoh70 said:


> OK, all kidding aside again....You really should rethink what you are trying to do here. I don't think the body responds well to air being forced into the rectum. Serious injury could be the end result. If you don't believe me, read this... DON'T FORCE AIR INTO YOUR RECTUM!!!! Actually, the words FORCE and RECTUM shouldn't even be used in the same paragraph. Granted you probably would cut one awesome fart, but I don't think the human body is actually designed for inflation. *So please, get your big belly and stretch marks the old fashioned way and just eat a lot.*
> Oh and I grew up watching Bugs Bunny, so yes, I'm well aware that he is a cartoon. Now click your heels 3 times and repeat, "I will not pump air into my rectum."



I actually like ya advice Daddyoh. I seen them guys on them YouTube videos blowin themselves up, blowin air into their guts like that and they never got hurt so... I figure I could try it as long as i don't blow myself up too much. 

The reason why i prefered body inflation over eating was because my stomach would get flatter faster if i got gas or air in here as apposed to eating junk, it would take longer. But i guess everybody else that inflated air to bloat their guts were really risking their lives. Also, although I don't actually want to BE pregnant but just LOOK pregnant (and I'm not doing the stupid pillow trick) and make my belly have that pregnant but not fat appearance.

Any foods that would make my belly git big that won't stay their too long? I was thinking pizza... ... or big soft pretzels or big loafs of italian bread maybe???


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this safe??? I wouldn't think so. At the very least it sounds like it would be painful.


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2008)

We should be grateful. With technology, laws, and medicine getting in the way of natural selection, it is nice to have a volunteer every once in a while.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Dude, are you crazy?? Seriously, you put a pump in your rectum!??!





lakii said:


> Alright first of all, I ain't no dude, I'm a girl!!  So are you friggin crazy!!



Firstly, Bexy is a hell of a lot more sane than some people I could be pointing out here...and 

DUDE....if you are between the ages of zero and about 35...you would know that the word DUDE has been used in both the male and female sense, often times when you are flabbergasted and cannot believe what is coming out of someone's mouth or what their brains can conceive of....for example " Dude...wtf is wrong with you?" or "Dude, can you believe that person said that"....etc...etc....etc... 

View attachment dude.JPG


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Sep 11, 2008)

Um....really? For serious? Pump in your rectum? Dude...


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 11, 2008)

Victim said:


> We should be grateful. With technology, laws, and medicine getting in the way of natural selection, it is nice to have a volunteer every once in a while.



You know, this was someone coming here legitimately asking for advice on something they were interested in. She's not some lunatic. Show a little respect.

-Ty


----------



## bexy (Sep 11, 2008)

lakii said:


> Alright first of all, I ain't no dude, I'm a girl!!  So are you friggin crazy!!



Yes, its true. I am crazy, as we all know a well know sign of madness is using a well known coloquial term of address....whereas putting a pump up ones arse, totally sane!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> You know, this was someone coming here legitimately asking for advice on something they were interested in. She's not some lunatic. Show a little respect.
> 
> -Ty




That very well might be, but I don't believe we have a forum for out of the ordinary sex practices...at least not that ive seen.


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

My REAL advice would be to go with the prosthetic, but a decent and realistic looking one is not going to be cheap. They even simulate the extra weight and the shape of the breasts.


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 11, 2008)

Rowan said:


> That very well might be, but I don't believe we have a forum for out of the ordinary sex practices...at least not that ive seen.



The rest of the world thinks WE'RE out of the ordinary.

-Ty


----------



## lakii (Sep 11, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> You know, this was someone coming here legitimately asking for advice on something they were interested in. She's not some lunatic. Show a little respect.
> 
> -Ty



Thank you Ty!

And to all ya'll leavin' stupid behind, negative comments and remarks and going off the topic (Ya;ll know who ya'll are I don't need to mention names), keep all that to ya'll selves and grow up for goodness sake! And like Ty was saying I just came here because I wanted to know about how to inflate my body and that was the way I was thinking about doing it. It may or may not been the best idea but I saw somebody else do it and heard of other people blowing up they guts by pumping up their behinds so I thought I'd give it a try.

Show some respect. If I want to stick a tube up my rectum and blow myself up with it it's cool but i was just wondering how to blow up my belly so I can look pregnant and just wanted to know the best safest way to do it. That's all I came here for. Rant over.



Victim said:


> My REAL advice would be to go with the prosthetic, but a decent and realistic looking one is not going to be cheap. They even simulate the extra weight and the shape of the breasts.



okay... ... ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2008)

lakii said:


> T
> 
> If I want to stick a tube up my rectum and blow myself up with it it's cool but* i was just wondering how to blow up my belly so I can look pregnant* and just wanted to know the best safest way to do it.




Sex with a man always works really well for me :bow:


Oh but don't try putting him up your rectum- stick to the old fashioned stuff for best results


----------



## ChubbyFA (Sep 11, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, all kidding aside again....You really should rethink what you are trying to do here. I don't think the body responds well to air being forced into the rectum. Serious injury could be the end result. If you don't believe me, read this... DON'T FORCE AIR INTO YOUR RECTUM!!!! Actually, the words FORCE and RECTUM shouldn't even be used in the same paragraph. Granted you probably would cut one awesome fart, but I don't think the human body is actually designed for inflation. So please, get your big belly and stretch marks the old fashioned way and just eat a lot.
> Oh and I grew up watching Bugs Bunny, so yes, I'm well aware that he is a cartoon. Now click your heels 3 times and repeat, "I will not pump air into my rectum."



Not saying pumping air into your butt is a smart idea... but this article probably means compressed air. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJnCMcTwHDA I think this is more along the lines of what's being talked about on this thread done with the kind of air pump used for a fish tank


----------



## lakii (Sep 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sex with a man always works really well for me :bow:
> 
> 
> Oh but don't try putting him up your rectum- stick to the old fashioned stuff for best results



I don't like guys and I don't want to have kids.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sex with a man always works really well for me :bow:
> 
> 
> Oh but don't try putting him up your rectum- stick to the old fashioned stuff for best results



You must spread some repuatation before giving more to GEF. Durn it.

But seriously lakii...it's really not a good idea. You could perforate your bowel by doing such things as sticking anything in your rectum to forcibly introduce air into the intestines. In perforating your bowel, you would be causing the introduction of feces into your abdominal cavity, which will in turn cause sepsis and you will die. I have worked in a hospital and helped take care of patients who have died of sepsis and it is not a pretty site and it is extremely painful. 

just an fyi


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> You might want to head over to Expansion Mansion - as you've probably figured, you won't get much help here.





Tychondarova said:


> You know, this was someone coming here legitimately asking for advice on something they were interested in. She's not some lunatic. Show a little respect.
> 
> -Ty




Hooray for civility.

Lakii, as you have discovered, if you post anywhere on these forums other than the "protected" erotic weight gain" board, you are liable to have all the monkeys of the peanut gallery doing their thing at you. 

My suggestion is that you try a site such as www.fantasyfeeder.com, where more people are into the kind of thing you are talking about. Please don't do anything unless youre sure it's safe for you. I know a couple of people who "bloat" themselves with water, to get that temporary belly look, and with no harm to themselves. You could try posting on the forums on FF, and ask for advice on how to do it safely. 

Good luck.


----------



## s_huber1983 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you try trinking diet coke and menthos(you probably have to swallow it like a pill)??? I saw a video on youtube of a girl doing that....

What can I say...Nice effect.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hooray for civility.
> 
> Lakii, as you have discovered, if you post anywhere on these forums other than the "protected" erotic weight gain" board, you are liable to have all the monkeys of the peanut gallery doing their thing at you.



You know, when the starter of a thread asks about inflating themselves by sticking an air pump up their arse it's quite understandable the majority of people are going to think they're a troll.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2008)

Even so, what's the number one rule on the internet? DON'T FEED THE TROLLS

Troll or not (and such people who are interested in inflation do actually exist), the rampant jackassery that goes on whenever somebody "weird" comes along just isn't good.

Troll just looking to stir shit up? Don't respond.

Somebody legitimately asking a question that you have no response to other than outright disgust? Don't respond.

Have something worthwhile to contribute like "that's pretty dangerous" or "well, you're rather in the wrong place for that - try over here"? Jump right in.

Just dismissing all the garbage as "well they're probably just a troll anyway" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Troll or not (and such people who are interested in inflation do actually exist), the rampant jackassery that goes on whenever somebody "weird" comes along just isn't good.



Weird is one thing. Potentially lethal is another. 

Inflation *fantasies* knock yourself out. Actually sticking an air pump up your arse and risk rupturing your intestines and killing yourself, I can't in all good conscience recommend to someone.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 17, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Somebody legitimately asking a question that you have no response to other than outright disgust? Don't respond.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44373

Ok, perhaps no question was asked, but, it is still one of those thangs that anybody could simply piss...err...pass on...if it is not their cup/gallon of tea.......right? We all get the urge.


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

Any excuse to practice rampant jackassery and I'm there...


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2008)

It took SIXTEEN POSTS for a serious reply to come forth. SIXTEEN. I'm not worried about it being recommended to anyone; clearly that won't happen here in a million years (and not altogether wrongly). What I'm objecting to is the openly derisive bullshit that comes before somebody decides to finally say "hey, this is a bad idea". Then it was another four posts before somebody (me!) stepped in with a recommendation of somewhere to become better informed. 

Real inflation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoiCCzRsR5o Dangerous but doable (allegedly). The forums that go by "Expansion Mansion" have even more information on inflation (real and fantasy), pregnancy, blueberry girls, or other such fetishes; yeah, stupid internet shit happens there too, with fakes and "it's a man, baby!" declarations at times, but at least a request like the OPs will be met with "already been discussed, go read here" than "what're you, a moron?"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44373
> 
> Ok, perhaps no question was asked, but, it is still one of those thangs that anybody could simply piss...err...pass on...if it is not their cup/gallon of tea.......right? We all get the urge.



I'm thinking...owned? Yeah, that works.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44373
> 
> Ok, perhaps no question was asked, but, it is still one of those thangs that anybody could simply piss...err...pass on...if it is not their cup/gallon of tea.......right? We all get the urge.


Yikes. Forgot about that clusterfuck.

Yeah, the pileons happen, but they really shouldn't. I've been guilty of it in the past, probably'll be guilty of it in the future cause it's just too fun to resist sometimes.

*stamps "HYPOCRITE" on forehead*


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 17, 2008)

I dunno, when I read the post I thought the person was joking, I mean no one would seriously stick a pump up their ass ... Would they :-|


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I dunno, when I read the post I thought the person was joking, I mean no one would seriously stick a pump up their ass ... Would they :-|



well... :blush:


----------



## lovebbws13 (Sep 17, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I dunno, when I read the post I thought the person was joking, I mean no one would seriously stick a pump up their ass ... Would they :-|



Nothing would surprise me what someone would or wouldn't do. Obviously someone has actually THOUGHT about sticking an airpump up their ass- not something I would typically sit around the house before I go to play soccer or something and go "I wonder what it would be like if I stuck this pump up my ass". To each his own, though, right?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 17, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I dunno, when I read the post I thought the person was joking, I mean no one would seriously stick a pump up their ass ... Would they :-|



Most other places you might see.. "I mean no one would seriously go out with a fat bird ... Would they :-|". People like to do all sorts of things, and hooray for that. 



lovebbws13 said:


> Nothing would surprise me what someone would or wouldn't do. Obviously someone has actually THOUGHT about sticking an airpump up their ass- not something I would typically sit around the house before I go to play soccer or something and go "I wonder what it would be like if I stuck this pump up my ass". To each his own, though, right?



Exactly.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2008)

I think serious injury could be an understatement - in thin tissue areas with such activities its possible for even low pressure air to get into the blood stream insufficient volume to be fatal.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry Ruby but I dont think you can compare going out with a fat bird and sticking a pump up your ass and rupturing your insides! Im all for people having their fantasies, but reading this persons responses, I have a feeling they are pretty young and probably dont need to be encouraged to do this. You may commence calling me boring and old fashioned...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I dunno, when I read the post I thought the person was joking, I mean no one would seriously stick a pump up their ass ... Would they :-|



My ex stuck a pump up her ass with her 2nd to latest b/f....the inflation worked but she said she felt weird.

Understatement of the century? lol


----------



## lovebbws13 (Sep 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> My ex stuck a pump up her ass with her 2nd to latest b/f....the inflation worked but she said she felt weird.
> 
> Understatement of the century? lol



Are you sure that you didn't mishear her and she actually said that she let him pump her in the ass?


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! You're so bad! (yay!)


----------



## lovebbws13 (Sep 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> HAHAHAHA! You're so bad! (yay!)




I am...I'm a naughty naughty guy... and sometimes just need clarification. Haha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 19, 2008)

lovebbws13 said:


> Are you sure that you didn't mishear her and she actually said that she let him pump her in the ass?



Probably did both for all I know, very strange ppl they were lol


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, if Hanz and Franz aren't around, I guess an air pump is the next best thing...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Sorry Ruby but I dont think you can compare going out with a fat bird and sticking a pump up your ass and rupturing your insides! Im all for people having their fantasies, but reading this persons responses, I have a feeling they are pretty young and probably dont need to be encouraged to do this. You may commence calling me boring and old fashioned...



I was pointing out that to some people, going out with a fat bird would be as undesirable/likely as the pump thing. 

The person is not looking to rupture their insides...

Who here encouraged them? Nobody that I saw. However there is a difference between discouraging someone and doing "ewwwwww what a freak, *squeal squeal*". The point is, people are into a lot of unusual things and it just seems to me rather rude to exclaim disgust or horror on their thread, when a polite suggestion that it's dangerous, would do. Or no comment at all. 

Why do you think I would call you boring or old fashioned? I had no intention of it.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

Victim said:


> Well, if Hanz and Franz aren't around, I guess an air pump is the next best thing...


Hear me now and believe me later.

Now _that_ was the original way to have somebody Pahmp. yuu Opp..

-Rusty


----------

